# Stainless 1911



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Got a deal on this chunk of stainless that I couldn't pass up.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I hope it shoots as good as it looks. Congratulations!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

VEEERRRY nice indeed!


----------

